# Swiss Army Man: Neuer Trailer - jetzt mit Zombie-Erektionen



## MatthiasBrueckle (12. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Swiss Army Man: Neuer Trailer - jetzt mit Zombie-Erektionen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Swiss Army Man: Neuer Trailer - jetzt mit Zombie-Erektionen


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Mai 2016)

Das wird wohl einer der dümmsten Filme der letzten Jahre. Und daher wohl auch sehenswert.


----------



## copius (12. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube das wird großartig! und reiht sich direkt zwischen The Voices und Scott Pilgrim ein.


----------



## Fireball8 (12. Mai 2016)

What the.....  Sowas kann doch nur von den Briten kommen?  Sieht herrlich albern aus, kann sogar was werden


----------



## Vordack (12. Mai 2016)

Muss gerade an den Film mit Tom Hanks denken wo er aus Einsamkeit mit ner Kokusnuss spricht...

Okay, den Trailer habe ich ohne Ton gesehen


----------



## Odin333 (12. Mai 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Muss gerade an den Film mit Tom Hanks denken wo er aus Einsamkeit mit ner Kokusnuss spricht...
> 
> Okay, den Trailer habe ich ohne Ton gesehen



Kokusnuss? Das war Wilson und der war ein Volleyball!


----------

